# Household auction including some lawn tractors, Oct. 23, 2004 Pen Argyl, PA



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

SHORT NOTICE
AUCTION
CARS - MOTOR HOME - TRAILER
MOWERS - TOOLS - OLD TOYS
FURNITURE - H.H. ITEMS
COLLECTIBLES
MANY MANY ITEMS
SATURDAY, OCTOBER 23, 2004
AT 9:00 A.M.
977 GLASS ST. PEN ARGYL, PA - From Rt. 33, take Rt. 512N Before entering Pen Argyl, bear right on Glass St. Watch for signs. AUTOMOBILES: 87 Cherokee (needs clutch), 89 Grand Voyager, 85 Citation, 83 Winnebago TOOLS: Arco Welder, Craftsman table saws, Elect. Chain Saws, Wood Lathe, Drill Press, Air Compressor & many other power & hand tools. TRAILERS - MOWERS, Etc. - 2 utility trailers car dolly, Craftsman, Simplicity and Ariens tractors, push mowers, snow blower, wood chipper, auto parts, many related items. TOYS: Old Cap Guns, Daisy BB Gun, Fonzie Pin Ball Machine, old toys, old comic books, bicycles, baseball cards. COLLECTIBLES: Old table radios, kerosene lamps, costume jewelry, Archie jelly glasses, old coins, oak dry sink, oak rocker...much more than listed. Also selling lots of HH items, furniture, even a 30 gal. aquarium with fish! NOTE: This is a very partial listing of many diversified items. Visit the Lovins Auction website at www.jlovinsauctions.com or call for more information. TERMS: Cash, PA prior approved check, certified funds only. 
By: David & Rose Labar
Auctioneers:
R.P. "Bob" Kist AU-001726L
Phone (& fax) 610-759-1469
James Lovins, Jr. AU-003799L
Phone 484-256-6343
Email: [email protected]


----------

